# AOC C24G1 Unterschiedliche Einstellungen



## kinimod_e (21. Oktober 2019)

Morgen,

ich habe mir letzte Woche zwei AOC C24G1 Monitore gekauft und sie nebeneinander aufgebaut. Dabei ist mir direkt aufgefallen das der eine vom Bild einen sehr starken Gelb stich hat. Also bin ich rein und habe beide Monitore so angepasst das es für mich passt.
Jedoch bekomme ich es nicht hin das beide Monitore genau abgestimmt sind. Ich habe immer das Gefühl das einer von beiden mehr Grün, Gelb oder Rot drin hat.

Ist es eigentlich normal das ich bei zwei gleichen Monitoren unterschiedliche Einstellungen vornehmen muss? Und hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die beiden Monitore am besten auf einander abstimmen kann? Gibt es Tools oder Hardware die für mich die Einstellungen übernehmen kann oder als Profil exportiert damit ich diese dann im G-Menü importieren kann. 

Gruß


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht hilft dir "Monitor Test" oder "hier
Eigentlich must du nur die gleichen Farben  und Bilder auf beiden Monitoren anzeigen lassen, und manuell am Monitor so anpassen das es gleich aus sieht.


----------



## kinimod_e (21. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die beiden Links, ich denke ich werden Test von EIZO mal auf beiden Monitoren laufen lassen und versuchen anhand der Bilder diese dann einzustellen.

Wäre es aber möglich mit Hilfe von Hardware ein Profil zu erstellen?


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube wenn du es im Monitor selbst einstellst, also Rotwert und Helligkeit und so, dann bleibt das Gespeichert.
Ob dein Moni Farb Profile hat weiß ich nicht


----------



## kinimod_e (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube gesehen zu haben das ich im G-Menü Profile exportieren und importieren kann.
Habe gerade den Spyder5 gesehen, würde eine Kalibrierung damit funktionieren?


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. Oktober 2019)

kinimod_e schrieb:


> Ich glaube gesehen zu haben das ich im G-Menü Profile exportieren und importieren kann....


Du hast nach explizit nach einem Hardware, und nicht nach einem Software Profil gefragt.



kinimod_e schrieb:


> ….Habe gerade den Spyder5 gesehen, würde eine Kalibrierung damit funktionieren?


Klar wenn etwas so viel kostet, dann muss es gut funktionieren 

Also Monitore haben wie alle anderen Geräte, minimale Unterschiede. Das musst du am Monitor selbst justieren, damit es sinnvoll ist.
Monitor kalibrieren und perfekt einstellen: So geht's kostenlos - PC Magazin


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2019)

Das es ungefähr gleich aussieht, geht meist übers OSD.
Soll es farbverbindlich sein, kommt man nicht an einer Einstellung und Profilierung mit einem Colorimeter vorbei.
Die Beschreibung im Link ist ein Ansatz, die korrekten Farben lassen sich so aber nicht einstellen.
Das wäre so, als würde ein Laie versuchen ein Klavier oder eine Gitarre nach Gehör zu stimmen.
Es hört sich am Ende für ihn korrekt an, aber es wirklich passt ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das es ungefähr gleich aussieht, geht meist übers OSD.
> Soll es farbverbindlich sein, kommt man nicht an einer Einstellung und Profilierung mit einem Colorimeter vorbei.
> Die Beschreibung im Link ist ein Ansatz, die korrekten Farben lassen sich so aber nicht einstellen.
> Das wäre so, als würde ein Laie versuchen ein Klavier oder eine Gitarre nach Gehör zu stimmen.
> Es hört sich am Ende für ihn korrekt an, aber es wirklich passt ist ne andere Sache.



Soll das jetzt heißen, ich muss für 2 Monitore immer ein Colorimeter dazu kaufen damit es auf beiden Monitoren gleich aus sieht?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Oktober 2019)

Moin. Zwei gleiche Modelle sollten eigentlich per Hand ganz gut angleichbar sein. Minimale Abweichungen gibt es immer - das ist schon richtig - aber die sollten nicht so krass bzw. ausmerzbar sein.

Ein Colorimeter braucht eigentlich kein Privatanwender, weil es an sich kein besseres Bild macht. Für die gleiche Farbdarstellung aber sollte es helfen können. An sich brauchst du dir kein neues Spyder kaufen. Ein günstiges Xrite i1 etwa für ca. 100 Euro reicht vollkommen. Fotogeschäfte verleihen solche Teile auch gegen kleineres Geld, das muss nicht gleich neu angeschafft werden.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2019)

Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt heißen, ich muss für 2 Monitore immer ein Colorimeter dazu kaufen damit es auf beiden Monitoren gleich aus sieht?



Lies es nochmal, dann verstehst du es.


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Lies es nochmal, dann verstehst du es.



Nee dein post lese ich nicht nochmal, weil für mich keine Praktisch verwertbare Information drin steht.
Mag ja sein das du voll die Ahnung hast, nur bringt das so dem TE hier nicht weiter.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2019)

Doch.
Er soll die beiden Monitore einfach per OSD einstellen, damit sie ähnlich aussehen.

Da er nicht farbverbindlich arbeiten will, braucht es auch keine Profilierung per Colorimeter.
Auch sonst stellen sich die meisten Leute den Monitor so ein, wie es ihnen am besten gefällt.


----------



## Master_Bytez (21. Oktober 2019)

Ja super,
finde deine jetzige Ausführung schon viel leichter zu verstehen. Danke


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2019)

Bin schlecht im erklären, sry.


----------

